# Blank Bale shooting plus tips?



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The first thing to know about the bale is that it is not about the bale. It is aabout what is happening in your head. The bale is only there to catch the arrows.

On each arrow concentrate on one part of your form. Consider “how did I set it and what did I get for it?”.

It is probably better to take the sights off, at least at first because it is a distraction. One of the best archers I ever met told me that he thinks that blank bale work should be done with eyes open. Your sister should figure out what works best for her.

The goal of blank bale work is to satisfy your curiosity about your shot. Does this work better than that? Imput from a coach is very helpful at this stage. You also use it to ingrain your shot sequence to the subconscious level.

The next step is the bridge. This is where you use a very large target, at least 18” diameter and start at no more than 5 yards. The entire target is the X ring. Shoot while aiming and when (not if) you shoot any arrow that is less than the shot that you developed on the bale, immediately stop shooting and put away your bow until the next practice session. This is important since you want to discipline your mind to never allow a bad shot. In your next session, go back to the bale for at least 100 arrows focusing on the part of your form that caused the “less than”.

Shoot for at least 3 days at 5 yards, but only so long as you don't shoot a “less than”, then step back 2 yards for another three days. Continue stepping back every three days but only if you are shooting good shots.

The bale is about discovery. The bridge is work and is where you will do more for your skill level than anything that you can do. Rod Jenkins spent a year and a half on his bridge, but he won a world championship when he finished. I think that it's going to take me longer than that, but it's because I developed so many bad habits before I decided to work with a coach.

There is more to it than this, but this will give you the basics. Feel free to pm me with any questions.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

